# HDD/DVD Recorder - deleted programme



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi

I own a Sony DVD recorder RDR-HXD970. It's one of those DVD recorders with a hard disc for recording tv etc. The problem I have is that someone recently deleted a programme I had recorded from the memory. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to recover it? For example could I connect an external hard drive via USB and copy over everything in the memory and somehow access it that way? I haven't recorded anything on it since this happened to ensure it is not overwritten. 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

goa'uld

Please read the forum rules.

Your post is asking assistance for piracy.

The term you are referring to is called "ripping" it is illegal and against the forum TOS rules.


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Piracy? No, I recorded a rugby match legally from live TV onto my DVD recorder, I accidentally deleted the match from the play list. I just wanted to know if there was a way to recover it? It is perfectly legal, at least in the UK, to record live TV so that I may watch a program/sporting event again.

It is a DVD recorder, it is designed to record tv programmes and play them back ....is there a way to recover programme that was deleted from the play list?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

goa'uld

Unfortunately the file format on those types of players is completely different, once it's deleted from the HDD it's gone.


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh so it's nothing like a PC HDD then? I guess that rugby match is gone for good :frown: 

Thanks anyway for your help octaneman.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Goa'uld
I don't know the Sony unit...

I have a Topfield 5810PVRt recorder (hard drive only, no DVD) Topfield has a USB port for firmware updating etc

They also provide backup software to transfer file (any type) between the PVR & computer.

Check with Sony to see if similar backup software is available. I know that may not help with missing the rugger game but may help in the future....

Remember though, there is a time limitation for keeping recorded TV programmes, In the UK, I seem to remember that it is a breach of copyright on time shifting TV watching at 21 or 28 days.


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Donald, i'll look into that. Thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated.


----------

